# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  recherche des FA dans le 59/62 pour l'association l'Etoile de Lili

## lilinea59

L'association est en recherche de FA car beaucoup de loulous attendent d'être mis à l'abri, chien dont le maître est décédé ou dont la maîtresse est en maison de retraite, etc...

si vous pouvez aider laissez moi un message et je transmettrais
merci

nous cherchons en ce moment pour un épagneul breton de 9 ans dont le maître est décédé et dont la dame ne peut pas garder car elle part en appartement (sans commentaire) , nous voulons aider simplement le chien pour qu'il ne soit pas mis n'importe où . Ne serait pas OK chat. Sinon avec les chiens c'est bon .
j'essaye d'en savoir plus sur le chien et reviens mettre à jour



- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.facebook.com/assoletoiledelili/

----------


## lilinea59

Eulk est vacciné pas castré et vit à l'extérieur en chenil 

voilà ce que j'ai pu savoir pour le moment

----------


## Segusia52

EULK est ici, avec pas mal de détails. 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...choyer-179213/

----------


## lilinea59

oui merci
si une FA se propose nous pouvons le mettre sous association comme demandé par la personne

----------


## lilinea59

une FA SVP !

----------


## lilinea59

aucune proposition pour notre loulou

----------


## lilinea59

toujours rien pour ce loulou aucune FA dommage

----------


## lilinea59

il attends toujours une FA pour l'aider

----------


## lilinea59

::

----------


## lilinea59

Eulk partira avec l'asso Bretone-in-not dans quelques semaines 
le vaccin ayant été fait contre la rage et la mise à jour au point

----------


## lilinea59

nous recherchons en urgence (car ne supporte plus le box) une FA sans autres animaux pour Bosco notre Berger croisé de 4 ans , il peut sortir sous association (l'Etoile de Lili) mais sans Famille d'Accueil pas possible , je lance donc un grand SOS pour lui; Bosco compte sur vous tous pour l'aider à quitter définitivement le refuge.
https://www.facebook.com/sandrine.daubrez/videos/2518069368222480/

----------


## lilinea59

une FA SVP pour Bosco croisé berger  ::

----------


## lilinea59

Bosco a été castré , il est prêt à sortir soit en adoption soit en FA

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bosco a été castré , il est prêt à sortir soit en adoption soit en FA
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...n-59-a-181469/

----------


## lilinea59

les calendriers de l'asso sont disponibles si jamais vous en voulez un , ils sont à 3 e merci

----------


## lilinea59

::

----------


## lilinea59

toujours aucune proposition pour BOSCO  ::

----------

